# Can cutter ,



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Whole wawa bag full of pfs can cuts


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

someone has a monster habit


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

How long did it take to cut all those cans?

My collection is not nearly as impressive.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A testament to a lot of fun!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It took me a second to figure out what I was looking at! Good work!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Very cool! I'd be jittery after drinking all that Monster caffeine and not be able to hit anything!


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guy believe it or not those were all drunk my buddy over month , I just save them up and went to town .


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> How long did it take to cut all those cans?
> 
> My collection is not nearly as impressive.


Two or three shoots usually will cut the monster can , due to there size I think there easier to cut. It took a week or so of plinking to cut this lot down to size.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

deadeye said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > How long did it take to cut all those cans?
> ...


Nice. I have not tried shooting at larger cans. My typical target is a 12oz soda can.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

I think the 12oz are better , the bigger can I think go quicker or there just easier to shoot middle .


----------

